# Rehoboth Beach Area Ride Suggestions



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

I will be spending 5 days in Rehoboth beach next week and was wondering if anyone can give some input on suggested rides and roads to maybe stay away from. Any help/suggestions would greatly be appreciated


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

pamt said:


> I will be spending 5 days in Rehoboth beach next week and was wondering if anyone can give some input on suggested rides and roads to maybe stay away from. Any help/suggestions would greatly be appreciated


Haven't ridden down there but I think you could get some nice rides in along the coast. Very flat but scenic.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Riding in Rehoboth has improved a bit lately. Rte 1 North of Rehoboth is the only really "bad" road. It's hard to avoid at times, though.

The Breakwater & Junction trail allows you to bypass some of the worst of Rte 1.
http://www.destateparks.com/downloads/trails/j-and-b-trail.pdf

Heading south on Rte 1 through Dewey and further, is flat and windy but safe "enough", and is popular with riders.

Leaving Rehoboth and heading west and north is doable on Bicycle Route 1, or alternate Rte 15 which is pretty well marked.
http://www.deldot.gov/information/c.../SussexMapSide2.pdf?11th Nov 2012 04:45:21 PM


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I go there every year for a week. I take my bike and just ride down Route 1 to the edge of Ocean City and back. Its about 30 miles or so. Dead flat and usually a howling headwind in one direction and a howling tailwind in the other. The road is in nice condition and there's a huge shoulder. Huge as in bigger than a traffic lane. There's one climb over the inlet on the bridge. 

I have on occassion ridden some of the backroads around there. They're generally pretty lightly travelled, but don't have shoulders. 

Do the haunted house at Funland.


----------

